# Velcro



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I just finished my homemade board and was wondering where you guys get your velcro? I was searching around and noticed that Staples carries it.....I am in Ottawa if that changes anything.

thanks


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Home Depot and such carry it. If you want extra strong stuff buy 3M Dual Lock.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Canadian Tire


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought some in a knitting/crafts store in Orillia, but you can get the stuff by the roll at Lee Valley Tools. They sell it to gently secure plant to stakes, and things like that.

Velcro® Plant Tie - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I bought some in a knitting/crafts store in Orillia, but you can get the stuff by the roll at Lee Valley Tools. They sell it to gently secure plant to stakes, and things like that.
> Velcro® Plant Tie - Lee Valley Tools


...thank you! this stuff is about ten times cheaper than anything i have seen at home depot, home hardware, walmart, cdn tire, crafts stores etc etc etc.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I get the Walmart stuff. I haven't noticed any appreciable difference between the 3M stuff and the Walmart stuff, and it's a bit cheaper at the old Wallyworld...except then you have to actually go to Walmart


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I bought some in a knitting/crafts store in Orillia, but you can get the stuff by the roll at Lee Valley Tools. They sell it to gently secure plant to stakes, and things like that.
> 
> Velcro® Plant Tie - Lee Valley Tools


That stuff looks like it would be great for bundling up long runs of XLR or 1/4" cables!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep. Very handy in many ways. What I will draw people's attention to, though, is that it does NOT come with any adhesive backing. You will have to secure it to the pedal or board yourself.

You should also note that if you have the "male" side of the velcro (the hook-ish part) on the pedal, then just about any old smooth carpetting (i.e., more felt-like) on the pedalboard will provide a very secure base. I have some very standard carpetting in my office/workshop, and if one of my velcro-backed pedal happens to get placed on the floor, it's a bugger to lift off.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Yep. Very handy in many ways. What I will draw people's attention to, though, is that it does NOT come with any adhesive backing. You will have to secure it to the pedal or board yourself.


...not a problem. i find that the glue on most velcro dries up, anyway, so i use two-sided tape to attach/re-attach it to my pedals.

there is some industrial strength velcro on some of my pedals that is absolutely amazing. no idea where to buy it, however.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As noted earlier, I was able to buy much stronger black velcro, an inch wide, from a hobby/knitting story in Orillia. Not that I'm directing you there (its on Mississauga St.), but if they sell it then it might also be found in better fabric/crafts stores in other places too. Haven't looked in Michael's, but that might be worth a trip.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> As noted earlier, I was able to buy much stronger black velcro, an inch wide, from a hobby/knitting story in Orillia. Not that I'm directing you there (its on Mississauga St.), but if they sell it then it might also be found in better fabric/crafts stores in other places too. Haven't looked in Michael's, but that might be worth a trip.


FabricLand sells it by the yard, 1" width with/without self-stick. Can buy a couple yards of each for less than 10 bucks .... avoid CTC/Home Depot/ etc.... - you'll get 6 inches and pay way too much.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> As noted earlier, I was able to buy much stronger black velcro, an inch wide, from a hobby/knitting story in Orillia. Not that I'm directing you there (its on Mississauga St.), but if they sell it then it might also be found in better fabric/crafts stores in other places too. Haven't looked in Michael's, but that might be worth a trip.





allthumbs56 said:


> FabricLand sells it by the yard, 1" width with/without self-stick. Can buy a couple yards of each for less than 10 bucks .... avoid CTC/Home Depot/ etc.... - you'll get 6 inches and pay way too much.


I haven't been able to find anything in a fabric store as strong as the industrial 3M stuff. Can either of you post a pic of what the hook and loop sides look like so I can see what you're talking about?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...heading out saturday morning to both fabricland and lee valley. i'll report back on monday.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'll definitely check around. Let me know what you find at Fabricland and Lee Valley. I did check Cdn tire - you can get a huge sheet of the stuff (15ft x 2") for 25 bucks.

Industrial Strength Black Velcro Tape | Canadian Tire

Velcro also has a cdn website with a shopping cart but for 10 to 20 bucks worth of velcro its probably not worth it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Macki said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll definitely check around. Let me know what you find at Fabricland and Lee Valley. I did check Cdn tire - you can get a huge sheet of the stuff (15ft x 2") for 25 bucks.
> 
> Industrial Strength Black Velcro Tape | Canadian Tire


Don't think it's sticky-backed .......?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm - I'll check it out in person this weekend. I saw it on line but did not give it much thought.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Well here is what I found out the last few days

- you can get "industrial" velcro at Home Depot at a new lower price of 18 bucks for 10' x 2". That is a full 10ft of both hook and loop. I bought some today and it works pretty good. It never seems to get completely tight to the board though - i.e., the pedal can move a slight bit. I can at least pull the pedal off albeit with a bit of muscle

- I did put my Voodoo PP2+ on the underside of the board and tried a different type of velcro. I can't remember what it is called but the two sides are the same. Wow does it hold! I could not tear off the power supply even with pulling almost as hard as I can. I was a lot more expensive - I got two pieces which were 4" x 2" for 4 bucks at staples. 

- oddly I emailed a company in England regarding their "pedal tape" - see link below. It is the same stuff as the Godlyke tape (in fact the UK company supplies Godlyke). In a strange set of emails they were asking if I wanted to distribute the product over here (I own a bike shop so initially they thought I would be buying a lot for the shop). Its kind of pain to do so I don't think I would but if anyone is interested I could always get a huge roll. Even after it is all said and done it would about 15 bucks for 40" (1M) but that is only one side, so you are getting the equivalent of 0.5m of useable tape.

Reclosable Fasteners - Reclosable Fasteners throughout the UK - Bonding Solutions


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I recently purchased some Pedal Board Tape....binding is super tight and it stays really clean. a good alternative to velcro.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I was just doing some research and found this thread. Does anyone have any velcro updates? Looking around town, Fabric land was one of the new places that had wider (2") velcro, and they sell it by the yard. It does not look overly thick though...

Also, how many use the kind that have a 'stick side' and how many use adhesive? I talked to people at a few stores about the kinds with build in adhesive and they said that it eventually wears down. For those of you using adhesive to bind it to the pedals, what kind are you using?

One of my existing pedals I bought used has fantastic velcro on it. It covers the entire base of the pedal so it must have been cut out of a huge chunk. And it's the perfect thickness. I haven't seen anything even close to it shopping around my town though. It only comes in rolls or strips of 1" or 2".


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Hey guys, I was just doing some research and found this thread. Does anyone have any velcro updates? Looking around town, Fabric land was one of the new places that had wider (2") velcro, and they sell it by the yard. It does not look overly thick though...
> 
> Also, how many use the kind that have a 'stick side' and how many use adhesive? I talked to people at a few stores about the kinds with build in adhesive and they said that it eventually wears down. For those of you using adhesive to bind it to the pedals, what kind are you using?
> 
> One of my existing pedals I bought used has fantastic velcro on it. It covers the entire base of the pedal so it must have been cut out of a huge chunk. And it's the perfect thickness. I haven't seen anything even close to it shopping around my town though. It only comes in rolls or strips of 1" or 2".


The industrial 3M stuff's adhesive has lasted years for me without weakening. It's important that you make sure the surface is clean before you apply it. After that, you're pretty much good to go for life.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

We use a lot of industrial velcro at work, both self sticking and sew-on. The self sticking works as long as it's put on a clean, smooth surface.....stands up to heat, cold and to a certain extent, hot oil. Comes in 25m rolls, 3/4" to 4" wide but you have to buy the loop and hook separately and it's not cheap. And, it can be a bitch to get apart. By the way, the loop is the fuzzy part and the hook is self explanatory. If you don't buy the self sticking type, a good double sided carpet tape works best. Glue can seep thru the backing and plug things up. As pointed out, the hook should be put on the board. Get industrial if you can, it holds up better than the stuff sold for making clothes etc.. 
There are a few problems with velcro. The double hook style holds great but as pointed out, is tough to get apart. Also, velcro can build up a static charge when you take it apart. This shouldn't be a problem with pedals. And, the more pressure you put on it, the better it sticks. The biggest problem tho is, anything fuzzy sticks to the hook. So don't be putting your favorite sheepskin strap on your pedal board.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I have used the Canadian Tire 2" stuff for years and never had a problem.
Plenty of stickage.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Fader said:


> I have used the Canadian Tire 2" stuff for years and never had a problem.
> Plenty of stickage.


+1 on that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Canadian Tire or Home Depot?


Frankly if cost is a major consideration when buying Velcro for pedals, you may have too many pedals.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lately, I've been using the StageTrix pedal fasteners.
Scott sells them in the GC store.

You can apply the whole thing to a pedal, or I chop them up and use on several.
The adhesive seems stronger than what came with the PT board.
There's also a handy swab to clean them first. 
One tip is to let them sit for a day to set up and cure properly.


----------

